# Isle of Wight Randonnee 2017



## Racing roadkill (16 Jan 2017)

The annual running of this event is on Sunday 30th April this year. Organised ( as ever ) by the Wayfarer cycle touring club. It's a fun day out, you can pick your start point, it's free to enter ( feel free to donate whatever you can ). The online registration is open now. It's one of only 2 organised events I ride each year, and it's always well organised and run.

http://www.cycleisland.co.uk/


----------



## Paulus (14 Feb 2017)

I shall be attending yet again. It is a really good ride. Not too tough, but enough hills to get the heart pumping. The checkpoint at Yarmouth is my favourite. Hopefully the weather will behave it'self.


----------



## Dave Davenport (9 Mar 2017)

Looks like we'll be doing the extra few miles to Newport this year as the floating bridge isn't going to back in service in time.


----------



## PaulM (25 Mar 2017)

If the floating bridge is out then it would be nice to do it in an anti-clockwise direction for a change. They used to alternate the direction but decided to fix it in the clockwise direction to stop congestion queuing for the floating bridge, hence it would be an opportunity to change it. Probably too late now. I did it with the diversion into Newport about 3 years ago on my Thorn Audax.


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Mar 2017)

PaulM said:


> If the floating bridge is out then it would be nice to do it in an anti-clockwise direction for a change. They used to alternate the direction but decided to fix it in the clockwise direction to stop congestion queuing for the floating bridge, hence it would be an opportunity to change it. Probably too late now. I did it with the diversion into Newport about 3 years ago on my Thorn Audax.


They are hoping to have the bridge working by the time of the event, if not, there is an alternative route in place if needs be.


----------

